# Подскажите в какие фонды обращаться?



## ИринаСуслова (1 Мар 2010)

Подскажите пожалуйста, в какие фонды нужно обращаться и как это делается, чтоб попросить о помощи материального плана на сложную и дорогую операцию??


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Мар 2010)

*Подскажите в какие фонды обращаться???*

Прежде всего, необходимо обратиться в отдел (управление) социальной защиты по месту жительства. Там дадут ответ на Ваш вопрос.


----------



## Моби Дик (20 Мар 2010)

*Подскажите в какие фонды обращаться???*

Если Вы про операцию  избавления от сколиоза, то есть фонд "Горб России". Попробуйте в гугле забить.


----------



## abelar (21 Мар 2010)

*Подскажите в какие фонды обращаться???*



Моби Дик написал(а):


> Если Вы про операцию  избавления от сколиоза, то есть фонд "Горб России". Попробуйте в гугле забить.


Может, имеется ввиду партия "Горбатая Россия"? - дак, это неформальный союз избирателей Единой...


----------



## AKorolev (21 Мар 2010)

да-да существует Фонд "Горб России" - http://www.rusfond.ru/list.html?group=2&id=-1

однако данный фонд сотрудничает с новосибирским НИИ, о котором не хорошие отзывы


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Мар 2010)

ИринаСуслова написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста, в какие фонды нужно обращаться и как это делается, чтоб попросить о помощи материального плана на сложную и дорогую операцию??



Я знаю следующий вариант: 

Допустим, что Вы городской житель.

*1*. Вас должен осмотреть главный специалист вашего города по той патологии, к которой относится заболевание требующее дорогостоящего лечения, а к нему Вас должен направить врач по месту жительства (допустим, поликлиники), при условии что, он видит необходимость в дорогостоящей операции и другие методы лечения на данном уровне не эффективны.

*2*. Вас осматривает главный специалист города, он же, как правило, автоматически и главный специалист «горздрава» где решаются все необходимые бюрократические вопросы, в том числе связанные с оформлением необходимых «бумаг» (извиняюсь, документов … бумаги и дома хватает). Если ОН видит необходимость в «сложной и дорогой операции» и/или в вашем городе не делают таких операций, то ВАМ предоставляется _выделенная комитетом по здравоохранению квота _(если она имеется) на лечение и проведение данной операции. Далее см п.3.

*3*. Едете или идете в «горздрав» (или в «облздрав). Оформляете необходимые документы и лечитесь дальше.

*PS*: рекомендую Вам проверить данную информацию, так как я не являюсь организатором здравоохранения и на руководящих постах не состою, да и в «горздрав» заглядываю крайне редко и то, по другим вопросам.


----------



## Little God (25 Мар 2010)

*Подскажите в какие фонды обращаться???*



abelar написал(а):


> Может, имеется ввиду партия "Горбатая Россия"? - дак, это неформальный союз избирателей Единой...



Не боитесь, что Вас цитировать начнут?
Кстати, фонд действительно есть такой. Говорят, даже работает, хотя и  с переменным успехом


----------

